# Penn 12/0 senator



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Reel is in immaculate condition, 10/10 mechanically and cosmetic. 7+1 drag stack, new right side plate and fresh grease job. Spooled with 600yds JB 130 topped with 400+ yds of 130 high seas grandslam. Will include 130 daho needle with purchase, reel has new black Tiburon T-Bar handle and grip. Will try to add pics, can email on request. $250 plus 15 for shipping pay pal only, local pick up for $230 cash. Open to reasonable offers. Have international V stand up rod for local pick up, will include for $75


----------



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

NC KingFisher said:


> Reel is in immaculate condition, 10/10 mechanically and cosmetic. 7+1 drag stack, new right side plate and fresh grease job. Spooled with 600yds JB 130 topped with 400+ yds of 130 high seas grandslam. Will include 130 daho needle with purchase, reel has new black Tiburon T-Bar handle and grip. Will try to add pics, can email on request. $250 plus 15 for shipping pay pal only, local pick up for $230 cash. Open to reasonable offers. Have international V stand up rod for local pick up, will include for $75


Pictures to 562.537.540zero or [email protected] (that is jtj zero zero 26) ASAP please. will be fishing tomorrow and want this done tonight. You can text or call me if you wish. Is the cosmetic of the reel really a 10 out of 10? Do you still have the harnesses? Box? How old is the reel?

Thanks,


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Please close thread


----------

